# How to smoke fish with little or no salt



## johnny1 (Mar 12, 2008)

]Well,my fish turned out great,but is pretty salty..I used 2/3 cup per gallon of water like a guy told be to....This is too much salt for my blood pressure...
So is there anyway to kill the bacteria in fish without salt?

This is great,but like I said too much salt to be able to enjoy much of it....Please help me here......


----------



## funh2o (Mar 12, 2008)

Johnny, did you remember to rinse the fish after taking it out of the brine? I forgot to do that once and yes, it was quite salty. If you rinse it good, I think it should take a lot of the salt out of the fish.

Just my two cents worth 

Steve


----------



## richtee (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes...always rinse in ice cold water. And BTW  if you "hot smoke" it no salt is REQUIRED. Get it hot quick, and bring it to over hmm what is is for fish? 150? Not sure but you can find it somewhere easily. Very close to grilling it.

It's the lo-temp smoking where salting/curing is required with fish. Plus it firms up the flesh a bit too by removing excess water from it.


----------



## johnny1 (Mar 12, 2008)

Steve,

Well,I thought I had rinsed it good enough..Maybe be not.....Isn't there some method to cure fish like with brown sugar,such as a sugar cured ham.?
This is the first time I have smoked fish..God it is good,but Pat is giving me hell for eating it with my heart problems....I wonder if it is possible to just smoke it over low heat for 5 to 8 hours and still be safe to eat without salt..
maybe soak it in brown sugar,pepper,beer,wine,whiskey,or what ever,lol...

Maybe something like a gallon or water and a bottle of plain soy sauce would be salt enough to use....Someone on here must know of a method to use...Thanks for your reply..John


----------



## crewdawg52 (Mar 15, 2008)

Check out the back label on a botle of soy sauce.  Will alarm you with the amount of sodium in it (compare it to a bottle of lite).

You can always smoke fish without brinning it.  I used to do salmon without brinning and it was ok.


Try this brine and see if its too salty: 

Per gallon of water add 1/2 cup kosher salt and brown suger (cut down version, sodium wise, of what I use for salmon).  That's it, or you can add anything else like white wine, etc (just watch that is doesn't have salt in it.


----------

